# Looking for a place to rent for at least a year



## gingernana (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi all, 

I'm starting a job in Lisbon at the end of April but I still haven't found a place to live. 

So would be grateful if you guys can send me any websites/links/adverts/offers on 1 bedroom apartments. Ideally I would like to live in the Saldanha area. I have a budget of 600-1000 euros.

Please reply to this post if you have a property available. I will arrange a viewing with you accordingly. Thanks.

Susanna


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

You could try here: www.sapo.pt/casa/ 

Good luck with the new job!


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Whoops sorry don't think that link works try this one  

http://casa.sapo.pt/


----------



## gingernana (Mar 21, 2011)

bart n caz said:


> Whoops sorry don't think that link works try this one


Thanks for the reply! Great link!!!


----------

